# What other pets do you all have?



## HedgieLoverRVA (Nov 17, 2014)

Greetings everyone! As I read through this forum I am amazed to see the many pictures of our hedgies as well as other pets! I know I personally have a bit of a zoo (dog, cat, dumbo rats, chinchilla, leopard geckos, bearded dragon, ball pythons, tarantulas, fish, parrots and a hissing ****roach in addition to my hedge!) I was just curious what everyone else had living with them. My family has feathers, fur, scales and spines. Just wondered what else you all love!


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

How are you housing a chinchilla and a hedgie in the same house safely? One will either be too cold, or the other will be too hot. They're very environmentally incompatible animals.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

I just have a dog named Nico! I love him to death. He is my baby. I spoil him as much as possible. He is 13 years old now and still acts like he did when he was a puppy <3


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Soyala_Amaya said:


> How are you housing a chinchilla and a hedgie in the same house safely? One will either be too cold, or the other will be too hot. They're very environmentally incompatible animals.


Most people heat their hedgehog's cage with heat lamps, so I don't see the problem of housing a chinchilla as well? It has nothing to do with the rest of the house. They might even be in different rooms?

I currently have a short tail opossum and a crested gecko, beside my hogs


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Right now I just have my two piggies and a 5 year old black lab. I'll hopefully have another pedigreed male hog in the next few months.

O yah, I also have two of the neighbors cats outside that i thought were cute so I fed them and now they won't leave and within the last 2 weeks a kitten found his way over to my house(another neighbors cat)... . Long story sort I bought them some food, a cat bed and heating pad for at night becuase it's so cold. I'm not really a cat person, but I guess they count as mine :-D


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

ellisrks01 said:


> Right now I just have my two piggies and a 5 year old black lab. I'll hopefully have another pedigreed male hog in the next few months.
> 
> O yah, I also have two of the neighbors cats outside that i thought were cute so I fed them and now they won't leave and within the last 2 weeks a kitten found his way over to my house(another neighbors cat)... . Long story sort I bought them some food, a cat bed and heating pad for at night becuase it's so cold. I'm not really a cat person, but I guess they count as mine :-D


Please don't do this. They are not your cats. I really don't get why people feed the cats of other people, causing them to stay away from their real owners (or even worse, fattening them up because they eat at two different places - and some cats are on a strict diet, so it can even be dangerous to feed them). It's really not a good thing to do. It's awful for cat owners when your cat doesn't come home and you have no clue why, and it turns out someone else has 'claimed' them.


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

:lol:It was a joke when I said " I guess they count as mine". Maybe I shouldn't feed the cats but I do. 
Both neighbors bought the cats in the last 6 months and leave them out side to roam the neighborhood day and night and it's below freezing some nights, so I got them a bed and heat pad so they don't freeze.
I personally don't think it's right they bring the cats home and that same day let them lose for the neighborhood. 

I was just sharing my other pets and chit chatting about funny cats that stay outside. I wasn't sharing to get bashed on.


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

I hate when people buy cats or dogs and just let them out all the time. Around here they don't last long, as wolves and yotes love a good snack. That or they get ran over. We have enough strays, don't need to be adding new ones. When I had a cat and a dog, they were only aloud out on the fenced in property ( the cat was tied up ). The only cats around here that live outside are barn cats, its not fare to leave your house cat out all hrs of the night.


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

As for pets. I currently have a pythons and 3 boas, 2 tarantulas, a scorpion, and a sun conure ( my gfs ). I have had to down size a bit well I build my spare into my new herp room. I will then begin building up again.:wink:


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I have 4 hedgehogs, 2 ferrets, 3 dogs and a crested gecko. 

I don't feel too bad about my list now that I see others.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

ellisrks01 said:


> :lol:It was a joke when I said " I guess they count as mine". Maybe I shouldn't feed the cats but I do.
> Both neighbors bought the cats in the last 6 months and leave them out side to roam the neighborhood day and night and it's below freezing some nights, so I got them a bed and heat pad so they don't freeze.
> I personally don't think it's right they bring the cats home and that same day let them lose for the neighborhood.
> 
> I was just sharing my other pets and chit chatting about funny cats that stay outside. I wasn't sharing to get bashed on.


Joke or not, just don't feed other people's cats.

It has nothing to do with bashing. Just saying that it could be harmful to the cats, besides the fact that they're well, not yours, and I've seen way too many people lose their beloved cat because others were feeding it or even keeping it inside. Some of them have been missing for years before they found out someone else had 'claimed' it.

If it's fair or not to leave them outside depends on where you live. These cats might even be able to get back in, maybe they just prefer to stay outside?


----------



## knlght (Oct 12, 2014)

Besides Hedgehogs I have a dog and a 220gal tank (Arowana, Stingray, IT Tigers etc)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

To be honest...If someone cares about their cat that much, they wouldn't let it outside unsupervised. There are plenty of dangers to outdoor cats (no matter where you live, particularly in the US), and other people feeding the cat or wanting to bring it inside is probably the least of those dangers. I agree that it isn't necessarily something that should be done, but the main issue in the situation is that the cats are outdoor at all. Particularly when it would have been quite easy to keep them inside at the very beginning, when they were in a new territory & wouldn't have had any reason to want to be outside & defending territory.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Draenog said:


> Most people heat their hedgehog's cage with heat lamps, so I don't see the problem of housing a chinchilla as well? It has nothing to do with the rest of the house. They might even be in different rooms?


I know there are several rescues that won't let you have one of their hedgies if you have a chinchilla already. I have a friend who was denied foster mama because of her chinchilla's. It was a legitimate question, not an attack. Sorry if internet text came across as accusing instead of interested in OP's set up.


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

DesireeM81 said:


> I have 4 hedgehogs, 2 ferrets, 3 dogs and a crested gecko.
> 
> I don't feel too bad about my list now that I see others.


I never feel bad about what I had. Critters of all sorts are awesome:lol: loved all my critters, just had down size till I get the room up to par. No need to have all my animals in sub par conditions till its worked out plus I can't have a dog because of my landlords dogs ( don't get along with others ), so gotta have something.:lol:


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Haha, I don't feel bad actually. I just get a lot of flack from people who don't understand. :-?


----------



## HedgieLoverRVA (Nov 17, 2014)

We are currently in a two story home, so the hedgie and his heating supplies are upstairs, where it is warmer and the chinchilla is downstairs where she is cooler. I have had her for 16 years now, and though she gets cranky if she is out for too much "play time" she is definitely happy with her set up. It's sad to read about how many other people are dealing with neighbors who leave cats. Ours recently moved and left three cats behind. I'm torn between caring for them or taking them to the SPCA. They are strictly outdoors and I am worried now that the weather has gotten cold. I feed them, but I do worry.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Since you know they're definitely not someone else's cat, you could building them a winter box. You start with a decent sized tote that will fit a styrofoam cooler inside. Then you take straw and stuff the tote around the cooler. Put the lids back on and cut a hole through tote and cooler, then place more straw inside as bedding. Finally sink the tote a few inches in the dirt so it's stable in a secluded corner. It's a great winter home for feral cats, we used to make them at my college. There was a big feral cat problem on campus, however most of them were very nice. They knew if they were cuddly and cute, they'd get scraps from random students. So you can imagine a euthanasia program would not have gone over very well. I worked with a spay and neuter group that would round them up, get them snipped, then release them back into their homes. The boxes were good, safe places for them to winter.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Lilysmommy said:


> To be honest...If someone cares about their cat that much, they wouldn't let it outside unsupervised. There are plenty of dangers to outdoor cats (no matter where you live, particularly in the US), and other people feeding the cat or wanting to bring it inside is probably the least of those dangers. I agree that it isn't necessarily something that should be done, but the main issue in the situation is that the cats are outdoor at all. Particularly when it would have been quite easy to keep them inside at the very beginning, when they were in a new territory & wouldn't have had any reason to want to be outside & defending territory.


That makes no sense, 'they're outside so they probably don't care about them anyway' isn't an argument or a reason to just start feeding them. They're not yours. Most people with outdoor cats do care about them and it's not nice at all to find out that some else has been claiming your cat and feeding it.

I do not agree with outdoor cats either (too much risks imo) but that doesn't mean you can just start feeding someone else's cat.

They are not 'feral cats'. She knows the owners. If you have a problem with it, just go to your neighbours and suggest they might want to keep the cats inside (if they're not already doing that. Lots of cats can go both inside and outside, but prefer to go outside a lot like I mentioned before).

Not agreeing with someone else's decision doesn't mean you can just claim their pets. I would've had way too many pets if that was true


----------



## MistyDay (Oct 31, 2014)

At my parent's house I have two cats; a female Maine **** mix and orange tiger tux. I also have a large aquarium full of community fish, including 3 large angels. At my boy friend's house, we co-house with our roommate's 2 cats; a fluffy tiger and a skinny black cat. I own a purple and red double tail betta here. Soon my hedgie will be here as well. Thinking of taking her home either week before or the day after Christmas. I'm so excited to bring her home!!


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

DesireeM81 said:


> Haha, I don't feel bad actually. I just get a lot of flack from people who don't understand. :-?


Yes me to, I'm always being told I have a zoo. I think their just jealous hahahah:lol:


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Draenog said:


> That makes no sense, 'they're outside so they probably don't care about them anyway' isn't an argument or a reason to just start feeding them. They're not yours. Most people with outdoor cats do care about them and it's not nice at all to find out that some else has been claiming your cat and feeding it.


I don't think she meant they don't care about the cats anyway. I THINK she meant "if someone cared about their cats that much". Meaning if they are going to be protective over what their cat does, they would keep it in their yard or house.Not let it run around unsupervised. (Correct me if I'm wrong)



Draenog said:


> Not agreeing with someone else's decision doesn't mean you can just claim their pets.


*I just want to make this clear one last time for you.*
Like I said in earlier posts I'm really not a cat person and it was a joke when I said they count as mine. I said that because they spend all thier time in my yard

I am NOT claiming them and do NOT want these cats. They climb my window screens, use the mulch and flower bed as a litter box, throw up on my porch, get in my jeep if I leave the window down, scratch at my door, kill all the rabbits in my back yard, etc.. 
I dont get mad about it because my girlfriend and I understand they have no choice because they were bought and released outside to do there own thing. We simply try to keep them warm when it's below freezing and let them have food.

The neighbors do know where the cats are when they are at my house. They see them run over to my yard everytime I pull into the drive way. They can also see the cats under my car port all the time, when they wave at me from across the street.

I'm still trying to figure out why they don't care that the cats roam the streets and make thier rounds to every yard and house in the neighborhood day and night. It's thier pet not ours.

I don't think it's right to buy two cats and let them loose outside to be everyone else's problem. I bet it would be a issue if I let my dog loose for the neighbors to deal with 24/7.

I understand you feel so strongly about this and I'm sorry I obviously upset you. I guess you just don't understand the situation I have on hand. If the neighbor is truly worried about what the cats eat and where they hang out, they would keep track of the pets they bring home. I truly worry about these cats being left outside

I'm sorry to crud the thread up with this junk. I was just trying to share about some random cats outside.

*With all respect,
Dustin *


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Don't worry. It's not that easy to upset me :lol:

I'm not saying you're thinking the cats are yours, with claiming I mean feeding them, giving them a place to sleep, etc. For lack of a better word. 

I just don't understand what's so hard about speaking to the neighbours first before starting to feed their pets? For all you know the cats are the ones who prefer to be outside. 

I guess I have seen too many people who found their lost cat back after a long time (sometimes even years!) because others were feeding it, or cats who've died because they had allergies, got the wrong food, etc. 

99% of the people with cats here leave them outside. It's a normal thing to do here (something I don't agree with, but that doesn't matter). Cats are not comparable to dogs when it comes to this. Anyway, almost every cat here is an outdoor cat. That doesn't mean people don't care about them and it doesn't mean they are basically dumped outside; the cats just can go where they want to go and come back home to eat/sleep or whatever they want to do. Like I have mentioned before, they might just like to stay outside and go back in when they want to.

Anyway, let's agree to disagree


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Cats can live outside, but if the owners are so bent on what they eat. The cats should be
Kept inside. When I worked as a farm hand, we had cats that lived in the barn to take care of the rats. That's what they ate, so I can only imagine what they eat when they're outside. 

Personally if you live in a rural or city area you should keep your cat in your yard, its a hazard if you don't, It's also just plane annoying to see some else's animal in your yard. Can't tell you how many cats and dogs became part of the road because the owner doesn't keep there animals in there own yard. I personally don't see the issue with feeding someone else's animal if they let it outside all day!?

Any who it's a cold in snowy day here in Peterborough ontario ahahhahaha:wink: trying to keep all the critters all warm and toasty, been having a heck of a time.:-o:roll:


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Some cats are on a diet, and when someone else feeds them, they can become overweight (just an example of what I meant with dietary problems). Some cats simply get dinner twice (back at home and at the other person's house). Pretty smart of them, though. :lol:


----------



## Carajean91 (Dec 1, 2014)

tony21 said:


> I hate when people buy cats or dogs and just let them out all the time. Around here they don't last long, as wolves and yotes love a good snack. That or they get ran over. We have enough strays, don't need to be adding new ones. When I had a cat and a dog, they were only aloud out on the fenced in property ( the cat was tied up ). The only cats around here that live outside are barn cats, its not fare to leave your house cat out all hrs of the night.


I dont agree with this at all. cats come from wild animals and shouldn't be tied up at all! they should be free to roam! I have four cats who can come and go as they please through the cat flap! they are so happy! i do not agree at all that cats should be kept in they should be out exercising and hunting and enjoying themselves! i do agree tho that you shouldn't feed other peoples cats, as from experience it can cause problems! the cat i had before the 4 i have now was a pedigree and had many health issues that you wouldn't be able to tell just looking at him and he had to be on a special diet and having other food is extremely dangerous for other cats!, my whole family have always had cats on both sides and i have always had them and my cats in the past have lived to be between 18-22 which is amazing for cats!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Alright, alright. I think that's gone far enough off topic. Further posts discussing cats being outdoors, feeding cats that are outdoors, etc. will be deleted. This post was started to find out what other pets people have. I shouldn't have contributed to the cat conversation & though I'm dying to say exactly what I think of the above comment...I should probably refrain. :lol: 

I don't have hedgehogs right now, unfortunately, I just have an elderly ****er Spaniel. I'm jealous of the "zoos" some of you guys have! I can't wait until I'm moved out & can afford to take care of more animals.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Do you let your other pet(s) roam free too? If not, that's kind of hypocritical though?

Edit: Kelsey's post came in between, I'll quit about the cats (although I don't see anything wrong with a discussion)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't either, but it'd be more appropriate on a thread started for the discussion rather than someone else's post that was asking something completely different. I wouldn't mind it otherwise.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

I've always been proud keeping a vast array of animals at my home (here in Bahrain, my resort house (in the Philippines) and I even leased a new apartment just for my pets lol..

After my return from my grand vacation though, I am enlightened by the fact that I can only keep animals who are able to withstand a short time of neglect since it appears that I can depend on no one or anyone I know for that matter in looking after my pets.

Hence now, here is my down-sized pet list:

4 leopard geckos
7 bent-toed geckos
3 fire-bellied toads
1 tarantula
1 betta
5 blind cave tetras
A land crab
A couple of hermit crabs
1 turtle
1 hedgehog
3 sugar gliders (in my niece's adoptive care since she can do it better than her mom/my sister lol)
1 ****atiel (in my dad's care since he loved it)
+ others that I may have forgotten to mention or have overlooked

As you may have noticed in case you've seen my previous posts, I sold a total of 34 snakes, 74 scorpions , 11 tarantulas, 5 lizards, the axolotl, 2 turtles, 2 sugar gliders, 4 hedgehogs, the owls, my palm civet and other critters I once had. I really feel bad about it but I'll get it all back, slowly next year


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Holy wow that's a lot of critters! I'm not sure my brain could handle all the different care and issues of that many things! Heck, sometimes I'm overwhelmed with two cats and a hedge! Very impressed.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I was waiting for you to see this, Neil. :lol:


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

It used to be stressful during my first year of my collection boom (circa 2002 I was a highschooler) but then ease of maintenance came after graduation. The most stressful time is when my scorpions give birth, they come down mommies back and wants food. Hard to find pinhead crickets where im at and fruit fly cultures can be harsh when virus strucks. Just imagine all the noise my animals make at night. It's a real jungle out here LOL


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Tongue_Flicker said:


> It used to be stressful during my first year of my collection boom (circa 2002 I was a highschooler) but then ease of maintenance came after graduation. The most stressful time is when my scorpions give birth, they come down mommies back and wants food. Hard to find pinhead crickets where im at and fruit fly cultures can be harsh when virus strucks. Just imagine all the noise my animals make at night. It's a real jungle out here LOL


Jeppers creepers lol, can only wish to have that collection


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

For the off topic posts, I'm sorry to the op. I should have also refrained from commenting. Sometimes i just can't resist:lol:


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Lilysmommy said:


> I was waiting for you to see this, Neil. :lol:


Me too. My all time favorite were the little Owls. Coolest thing ever!:lol:


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

ellisrks01 said:


> Me too. My all time favorite were the little Owls. Coolest thing ever!:lol:


Haha! Yeah I promised myself to get them all back! (Or at least their look alikes lol)


----------



## Zwara (Dec 8, 2014)

right now I have two dogs (a dachshund and a dachshund mix - frida and cujo), two female rats (nina & raja), one golden hamster (rasputin) and my handsome hedgehog, escobar.

I've housed up to 28 rats and I miss the big fluffly rat pile but I don't have room for that many anymore. seriously envying you guys collections! hah


----------



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)

My pet list is a bit weird because my parents are divorced so I have pets at both of their houses. My hedgehog is actually going to be the first pet that is exclusively mine and who lives at my place.  (other than fish...but I really seem to have a curse when it comes to fish. I research and I take care of them, but they all die quickly. I just decided to do a service to fish by not buying them.) 

At my mom's
1 cat 
2 ferrets (now in the care of her friend because she couldn't take them to her new apartment, but I still see them from time to time)

At my dad's 
2 cats 
2 ****atiels (my babiez. My dad takes care of them when I'm at school, but I'm their main caretaker ) 
1 Bearded Dragon (my brother's but we'll add it to the list) 
My brother also used to have a Chinese Water Dragon, but she unfortunately passed away due to an unknown illness when I was at school last semester.  

My apartment (including my roommate's pets) 
1 bunny (who jumped up on the couch to study with me. He's my roommate's) 
1 hamster (roommate's) 
1 hedgehog (My baby, who will be joining me on saturday! )


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Here goes!

1 Australian Cattle Dog
1 blotched tiger salamander
1 leopard gecko
1 Senegal parrot
1 python (ball/royal)
2 colubrids (milk and kingsnake)
2 dart frogs (dendrobates spp)
2 blue day geckos (lygodactyllus williamsi
1 gold dust day gecko (phelsuma spp)
2 tanks of freshwater fish

And a hedgie!


----------



## MimiKitten (Dec 10, 2014)

I have my hedgie, a plump cat named Pumpkin, and then my boyfriend has a German Shepard but he's at his mom's until we can move into a dog friendly place! We're looking into getting another kitten (I'm hoping for a hairless cat!) but are waiting until we have his dog back in hopes that they'll be friends if we get the kitten young! I'm seeing everyone with more than one hedgie and it makes me want another haha! I think I may already have an addiction to the cuties!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

They are most certainly addicting.


----------

